# Puppy Growth Chart. Does It Exist?



## ChicoG

So I have calculated the weight gain on my pup since I got him.. Is there any Chart that gives a ballpark figure on his optimal weight for his Age?

He Was Born 08/21/2011

First Recorded weight: **Weights Are Approximate**... He is weighed on a bathroom scale lol

October:
10/03/11-6.6 LBS
10/10/11-8.8 LBS
10/17/11-10.4 LBS (8 Weeks)
10/24/11-13.9 LBS
10/31/11-16.3 LBS

November:
11/07/11-20.2 LBS
11/14/11-22.6 LBS
11/21/11-24.5 LBS
11/28/11-27.8 LBS (14 Weeks)


----------



## angelbaby

theres no growth chart cause each dog is different, genetic and bloodlines play a role in weight as well as environmental factors. best guess for people is to double the weight at 4 months and that will give a rough estimate how heavy at maturity they will be.


----------



## ChicoG

angelbaby said:


> theres no growth chart cause each dog is different, genetic and bloodlines play a role in weight as well as environmental factors. best guess for people is to double the weight at 4 months and that will give a rough estimate how heavy at maturity they will be.


Well I know the mom is Normal size not too big not too small, the Dad was over 100 LBS at around 12 months. So right now i'm not sure what to expect. He was def not the pick of the litter, probably number 3 of 8.


----------



## angelbaby

from the weights there he wil be 4 months in a couple weeks? im guessing around 30lb mark so thinking maybe 60-70 lbs depends how heavy / lean you keep him. really just a guess though. And pick has nothing to do with weights I have seen the runts turn out to be the largest in the litter, and alot of times picks are made on other factors then size. Post some pics up though I want to see your pup  or did you in another thread already ?


----------



## ChicoG

angelbaby said:


> from the weights there he wil be 4 months in a couple weeks? im guessing around 30lb mark so thinking maybe 60-70 lbs depends how heavy / lean you keep him. really just a guess though. And pick has nothing to do with weights I have seen the runts turn out to be the largest in the litter, and alot of times picks are made on other factors then size. Post some pics up though I want to see your pup  or did you in another thread already ?


Yeah He will be 4 months in 2 weeks, I weigh him every monday. So far he gains 2-4 pounds A week. Yeah In this litters case, the pick of the litter was double Chico's size. So thats why I mentioned it. But I have not seen the others since 5 weeks. I'll try and get a pic of them.

This Is 5 Weeks:










8-9 Weeks:


















(He outgrew that collar already)

I'll take some recent ones right now.


----------



## angelbaby

lol that 2nd pic is adorable love the huge tongue lol. And we bought those sae collars for the pups we had here before we sent them home and some outgrew them before they even hit the 8 weeks when they could leave lol.


----------



## ChicoG

Haha that is crazy! I dont know when he outgrew his, I had a spiked collar, the ones on the next pics, but I forgot it where he got his ears cropped and its a long drive haha, so Im not sure If I will go get it xD

10-11 Weeks:


















14 Weeks (Taken this week):




































We are working on the ears now...


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## angelbaby

LOL @ the spike collar we had that for loki , and 3 of the owners who picked up pups from us a few months back had the exact same one. its sooo cute on puppys. Too bad they dont fit them longer lol, they still look brand new by the time they outgrow them.


----------



## ChicoG

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks 



angelbaby said:


> LOL @ the spike collar we had that for loki , and 3 of the owners who picked up pups from us a few months back had the exact same one. its sooo cute on puppys. Too bad they dont fit them longer lol, they still look brand new by the time they outgrow them.


Haha thats funny, they are cute, I actually found one that goes up to 21". That one was barely on the second hole you can see all the holes that where left xD. I already have another Spiked collar waiting for him for when he grows


----------



## ChicoG

6 Months 58 Lbs.


----------



## femaleracer1

Big Block is 5 months and 63 lbs, but still a baby at heart


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Big block is only five months so he is a baby. At 63 pounds you have either an American bully or a bully mix. Whats the blood lines?


----------



## Pitbull Palace

Did you get BIG BLOCK of the internet ? That pic looks JUST like one thats been on HOOBLY for a while Listed as , 5 month old APBT for sale.. That Big Boy looks like he's part Cain Corso or somthin..


----------



## Kingsgurl

The fascination with size trips me out. Can someone explain it? I like my dogs in the 50 pound range, pick their butt up when I need to. 100 pound dogs are a pain, lol, but if you want a 100 pound dog, why don't you just get a Mastiff or a dane. rather than a mixed 'pit bull'? I don't get it


----------



## Pitbull Palace

Kingsgurl said:


> The fascination with size trips me out. Can someone explain it? I like my dogs in the 50 pound range, pick their butt up when I need to. 100 pound dogs are a pain, lol, but if you want a 100 pound dog, why don't you just get a Mastiff or a dane. rather than a mixed 'pit bull'? I don't get it


Its that Old Wise Tail " Size Matters" I guess..I been tryin to prove it Wrong for 30 yrs..hahahahaha:angeldevi


----------



## femaleracer1

No I got Big Block from a home (family raised - 2nd litter in 2 yrs) in Orlando - he was only 4 1/2 weeks old when i got him.


----------



## MunMoe

*TESLA*

My TESLA is 11 months old and is 50 pounds... Can't wail to see what she weighs in at 24 months / 2 yrs.


----------



## ames

MunMoe said:


> My TESLA is 11 months old and is 50 pounds... Can't wail to see what she weighs in at 24 months / 2 yrs.


Probably about the same as she is now. Pretty much done growing up. Thy do grow out but not usually hangs thy much in weight after a year. Sorry to burst your puppy bubble lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

